# 360 Gallon Tank



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

I own a 360 gallon all glass tank that was built in the basement of my parents home back in the early 80's. It's huge; 8 feet long, 3 ft tall and 2 feet back. Professionals brought the pieces in and built it on a stand I made for it (4"x6" Douglas Fir with padding). Tank has been empty for about 10 years, and I want to know about a company that has the expertise to dismantle and move it for me (it is too heavy to carry, I think it weighs 1200 pounds...empty!). Any suggestions? I live in the NJ area, and the tank is about 15 miles from my current home. I want to populate it with Piranha (I have a 75 right now with 4 red's).

Thanks, RL


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

can you post some pictures?
i dont think it weighs 1200, no way, its just glass


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd say its around 3-4 hundred pounds it would be easier to just have a bunch of friends and a trunk to help you.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

You guys are right that it weighs less than 1200. I looked up the density of plate glass (~2.5g/cubic centimeter), and started working the numbers (it is 3/4" plate glass). The glass weighs 819 pounds. The front and rear faces (the largest single pieces of glass) are 234 pounds EACH. In any case, it would not be possible to get enough guys around the tank and move up the stairs. It came in in pieces, and will have to go out that way. I am looking for a company that would quote on dismantling, driving it down the road 15 min, and then reassembling it.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

While I am asking.....what would you recommend for filtration? Back in the 80's, no really good systems were available, so I built my own using a small pool filter. I think there must be something for a 360 out there that is quiet and effective. It should be able to handle the activity of about a dozen red and black piranha.

Thanks, RL


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

wet Dry system would do the filtering but i wouldn't have a dozen reds and blacks in the same tank. Blacks are solitary fish. U would probably loose a lot of fish.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

a table doly and rollers and two sided carpet, slid it into a back of a truck.
wow, 3 ft tall is tall for a Piranhda tank :sad:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I dont know, me and my brother moved my 240 gallon by our selfs, so a 360 can't be to much heavier. will it fit though the door way and up the stairs?
> MAD


 he said 2 ft wide and 3 ft tall, i dont see why not. door ways are 4 ft


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys. I didn't know about the red's and blacks not getting along. Are they prejudice or what?

Regarding the doorway issue, yes, in theory, the tank will fit; it is 24" wide and the standard basement doorway is 32". That leaves 8", and I don't know any guys that can lift serious weight that would fit in that space. The damn thing would be hell to try and grab onto from just the ends. Maybe your 240 was 1/2" glass. That would reduce the weight by a lot. Mine is 3/4 due to the height (and the length to some degree). Anyway, I don't see it happening. What I thought would be safer, but a bit more costly, is to have a company come by who construct tanks all the time; they could cut the silicon and dismantle it (thereby reducing the weight problem to the ~250lb sheets I mentioned earlier), lug them out (which will still be a pain in the glutes), and them re-build it at my new location.

Last, the wet dry filer you mentioned, does someone have a link for a good (or the best) brand? I'd like to check them out.......

Thanks, RL


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ralphinnj said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I didn't know about the red's and blacks not getting along. Are they prejudice or what?
> 
> Regarding the doorway issue, yes, in theory, the tank will fit; it is 24" wide and the standard basement doorway is 32". That leaves 8", and I don't know any guys that can lift serious weight that would fit in that space. The damn thing would be hell to try and grab onto from just the ends. Maybe your 240 was 1/2" glass. That would reduce the weight by a lot. Mine is 3/4 due to the height (and the length to some degree). Anyway, I don't see it happening. What I thought would be safer, but a bit more costly, is to have a company come by who construct tanks all the time; they could cut the silicon and dismantle it (thereby reducing the weight problem to the ~250lb sheets I mentioned earlier), lug them out (which will still be a pain in the glutes), and them re-build it at my new location.
> 
> ...


 I bleive you can make your own wet/dry however i cant provide you with a link as to how to do that, becuase i am looking for one my self. Best of luck moving it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

My guess is your lazy and heck and didnt do any searching yet because theres plan all over the net. Just do a search for diy wet/dry or something close to that. The one im almost done building is this one: http://www.predatoryfish.net/vbulletin/sho...=&threadid=4027


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

njpiranha said:


> My guess is your lazy and heck and didnt do any searching yet because theres plan all over the net. Just do a search for diy wet/dry or something close to that. The one im almost done building is this one: http://www.predatoryfish.net/vbulletin/sho...=&threadid=4027


 No, but i just didnt take the time yet becuase i would like to build my tank first, then id start looking.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for that link, ive never noticed that diy wet/dry before im gonna actually build that this weekend.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Outie said:


> Thanks for that link, ive never noticed that diy wet/dry before im gonna actually build that this weekend.


 Cool, let us know how it goes.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Interesting concept this wet/dry stuff. Where is the dry part? Also, I guess you have make sure you don't have any "issues" with the drawers clogging. The link provided (thank you) claims that the pump can be any size, depending on what circulation or turnover rate you want. I think there are 2 limitations that should be looked at before picking up the biggest pump you can:

1. the siphon itself has a limit; since the pump is picking up the effluent as overflow, it is not creating any suction, therefore, once you reach the limit of the siphon (the rate it would run at with no inhibition, which is determined by the diameter and the height difference between where it gets the water to where it discharges it), you can pump til the cows come home, ya ain't gettin no more (you'll just have an almost empty overflow tank).

2. The trays themselves may have a different limit than the siphon or the pump. That is, ideally, you would poke enough holes in it that are large enough that you will always have good flow through them; i.e., the ability of the trays to convey the water should always be far greater than either the siphon or the pump. Otherwise, you run the risk of overflowing your trays. As a failsafe, the tray design should be such that the overflow (if it were to occur) goes to the overflow tank.

Another issue to think about is that the siphon and the pump probably need to be sized for each other. If you have a siphon running (and maybe I am missing something about the design), it runs at essentially a constant rate (assuming the return keeps the water level constant). If you put a smaller pump downstream, eventually, your overflow tank will overflow (unless it has a mechanism in it to stop the siphon when it reaches a certain level, kind of like a toilet bowlfloat). If you go too large, your overflow tank may run very low and your pump could cavitate. I think the best is to size the pump for the proxmiate siphon flow rate, but add in a safety stop with a float that would be linked to a butterfly valve in the siphon.

Just remember, with a "live" siphon, any errors "down under" will lead to complete emptying of your tank (well, atleast to the level of your suction tube). Assuming all of the above can be dealt with, the sheer bulk of surface area you can get with this design will make for excellent filtration. Thank God my 360 is going in the basement!

RL


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its not very hard, and you guys think way to much, at the bottom af the last bin, you can make a U shaped pipe bend, that will keep the balls in water untill X hight = the size of the U shaped pipe, and it will flow out, gravity will make it flow out. done, as for a over flow? remeber it only pumps and re-flows what it pumps, so it wont be pumping more then what is there, its not like the pump makes water some how, just make sure it is in a over flow, and its failsalfe as is. other thing, its all up to you, as to how much you want to flow GPH, Me? id like a lot of water flow ... but thats me, however with a 500 gal tank, ill need it, hehe.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Hire a professional household moving company to do it for you. I imagine it would be cheaper in the long run than having someone dismantle it and rebuilt it later.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Mad's tank is just as long as yours...just not as tall.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i could weight that amout it's 360g think of how thick that glass is get 6 people to help u move it


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

RHOM said:


> i could weight that amout it's 360g think of how thick that glass is get 6 people to help u move it


 You guys don't get it do you! I used to be a competitive powerlifter, I KNOW all about lifting heavy things. This f'n tank is heavy and 6 guys can't move it. The rate-limiting problem is doorways and stairways. You can't get bodies around the thing, only at each end. Add in that glass tanks have no handles and that the edges are relatively sharp, an you have a tough problem. The movers, I am 100% certain, won't guarantee it, so if i is dropped or somehow cracks during transport, it's my problem. I'd pay someone $500 to do the dismatling, moving and reconstruction.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

We'll hopefully you find someone to do that for you, that should be an awesome p tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You guys that tank is waaaay to big to get it out in one piece. Im sorry I cant recommend someone thats able to do it but if it is done, please let the board know.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

It has to come out in pieces, only two guys can fit to carry it up the stairs (one on each end). I would hate to be the guy on the downside of the tank, he will supporting ALL of the weight.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Just spoke to a petshop in East hanover NJ, they are interested in doing the move. I asked them how, and they said it is not a good idea to dismantle it. Rather, they have these suction cups they can place in strategic locations to provide handles. I still think the stairways will be the mucho grande pain in the ass. With 2 guys on each end and 2 UNDER the tank, there might be a chance. I will be setting up an appointment to have them look at the 2 locations and then get a price. I'll keep you posted. RL


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> You guys that tank is waaaay to big to get it out in one piece. Im sorry I cant recommend someone thats able to do it but if it is done, please let the board know.


 please take pics! photos are GREAT!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Keep us updated on how the move is progressing. That sure is one awesome tank. Post pics when you can!


----------

